# Adderall 10mg - no effect



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

I took my first adderall pill today to see what it would do. It was a cor brand 10mg pill. It's been about 3 hours since I've taken it and I swear it has had absolutely no effect on me. Not on my hunger, not even on my concentration. I feel a little sweaty but it's hot outside anyway. I feel like I've taken a placebo. I'm going to wait a few days to try 20mg again and see if that makes a difference. If not, maybe I'll try a different brand. I have heard some bad things about the cor brand on the internet. If that doesn't work, I guess adderall just doesn't work on me for some reason. 

I understand that 10mg is a low dose but considering this was my first time using it and I only weigh 114 pounds, I thought it would do SOMETHING at least. But no, nothing. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

It hasn't happened to me with Adderall, but that was my experience with Klonopin. Every other benzo I have taken I get an effect from, but not Klonopin. I tried different brands and extremely high doses but the drug just doesn't affect me.

Try a higher dose, if nothing then it could be a bad batch, talk to the pharmacist and try a different brand. Good luck.

Since Adderall is mixed amphetamine salts, I imagine that one of the isomers in the mix should affect you. Like my experience with Klonopin shows that sometimes one particular drug just doesn't "work" for someone; Adderall is a bit less specific of a drug so it seem highly unlikely that the right dose of good Adderall simply would have no effect on you, but it is possible. Human physiology is weird. Good luck.


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

Well it's been about 7 hours now about the time the drug should be wearing off and I've felt absolutely nothing. No good effects and no bad ones either. I don't know what it is, but very disappointing first experience with adderall. Well, at least I didn't die. In a few days I'll try 20mg and see if that does anything.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Interesting.

A clear response would certainly be expected from 10mg in somebody who's never used stimulants before.

Amphetamines are one of the relatively few drugs that produce a clear & positive effect on me. Most meds I find useless or worse than useless (meaning side effects, without any positive effect).


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Would someone with ADHD not be able to tell if they're on an amphetamine or not?


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> A clear response would certainly be expected from 10mg in somebody who's never used stimulants before.
> 
> Amphetamines are one of the relatively few drugs that produce a clear & positive effect on me. Most meds I find useless or worse than useless (meaning side effects, without any positive effect).


What brand do you use? I've been reading through some other forums and I've found a couple people who have said taking a cor adderall pill for them was like taking a sugar pill.



> Would someone with ADHD not be able to tell if they're on an amphetamine or not?


I don't know... but um... well let's just say that I might not have ADHD.


----------

